# Prowler Trolling Motor



## milltown (Feb 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me anything about the prowler trolling motors that Bass Pro sells.  What about the reconditioned ones that they sell at Bass Pro in Macon.  Are they reliable and do they hold up?


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 26, 2009)

never been a huge fan of BPS house brands.....play it safe and smart....just get a minn kota....you will NOT regret it....

skimping on your trolling motor is like skimping on your line...it can make or break your day....


----------



## beach 74 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have both and the minn-kota is a  lot quieter. worth the 10-15 extra dollars. I had my 30# thrust bps motor just quit and they did replace it no questions asked. the bps motor is good


----------



## crokseti (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya get what ya pay for.
That being said, I have used one for 2 yrs. and just had to put a new switch in that was a motorguide part.
The head wobbles a bit and the ring that has a set screw on the shaft has cracked.
I have used and abused it and it still pushes good.
Motorguide or Minncotta are better units.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 40lb one on my 10' Pond Prowler. It's just as quiet as my buddy's Minn-Kota that we've used a couple of times. In my honest opinion, it is built as good as any other trolling motor I've used. I'd buy another one.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 26, 2009)

i got a prowler for my small boat fished  it hard close to 2 years and i hit a stump and messed it up.I took it back to bass pro they gave me a brand new one.


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 27, 2009)

I just can't get past buying a trolling motor that doesn't have the composite shaft like the Minn Kota motors do. It has saved my fishing day many many times.


----------

